# I love my bike



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

She's been crashed and broken over the years yet I still love her. 

I always start the year on my Look 566 because it's my comfort/bad weather bike. Once I break out the C50 I always think to myself..."now that's nice".

It's spring time so I fall in love all over again!


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice. That looks pretty familiar...here's my version.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Real nice! Something about a Colnago that makes riding that much better. Bike stirs the soul like no other brand can. Its a feeling that can not be manufactured sorta of like a Ferrari, stirs your emotions. Replacing my C59 with a Cervelo R5 when riding the R5 nice ride but just doesn't do it for the connection between soul and riding. Intangible and something only a Colnago does for me and I bet others as well. Magical! Trying to sell my C59 but might keep it and rebuild it later down the rode not sure.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Replace your C-59 with a Cervelo? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Needed something different. Depending if my C59 sells I might buy C60. Have to wait and see. Have no room for 2 bikes to be fully assembled at once. Have ridden Colnagos for 20 years I guess need a change not a replacement. Mid life crisis I assume and got really good deal on R5 because it is being replaced.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I hear ya on the mid life crisis. I don't know if it was that, or that I just fell in love with it when I first saw it. Maybe there still is a sports car in my future when I get a little bit fatter and balder.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Keith A said:


> Nice. That looks pretty familiar...here's my version.


I like how you keep yours in the front room!


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Cooper1960 said:


> I like how you keep yours in the front room!


Haha...this was just moved in there for a quick picture. However, there is more than one bike in our dining room...much to the chagrin of my sweet wife.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Keith A said:


> Haha...this was just moved in there for a quick picture. However, there is more than one bike in our dining room...much to the chagrin of my sweet wife.


We're not twins separated at birth are we? The picture of the Arabesque was taken in the family room. I've got two Colnagos and my wife's Lynskey in our formal living room. She complains about bike build up in that room. Sometimes Eddy Merckx joins the party. Might as well use it for something. I think the cat spends more time in there than I do.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

pmf said:


> We're not twins separated at birth are we? The picture of the Arabesque was taken in the family room. I've got two Colnagos and my wife's Lynskey in our formal living room. She complains about bike build up in that room. Sometimes Eddy Merckx joins the party. Might as well use it for something. I think the cat spends more time in there than I do.


  At least you've got one of your wife's bikes in there too. My wife's hybrid is relegated to the garage :cryin:

BTW, your Arabesque looks great!


----------

